# Looking for a tutor for comms/BLD



## kbrune (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for someone who's willing to coach me on Skype or using whatever means necessary. I'd like to transition to using comms for Corners.

I currently use M2/OP. my PB is in the 3:20.xx range. 

So I'm currently trying to learn how to come up with comms intuitively with very slow success. I was hoping to find someone who understand comms well to help speed up my learning process. Someone to explain visually what to look for and patterns etc. My hope is to minimize memorizing algs.

Anyone interested?


----------

